# What did you have 10 years ago?



## Jsracing

I've been away from any sort of audio for a decade. I just picked up a set of Morels, auditioned some Rainbows, and started looking at what's available again. Looks like a lot has changed with many brands gone the way of the dodo and others like PPI, Soundstream, etc. becoming shadows of what they once were. When I was last into car audio, Morels and Rainbows weren't even available. Not sure if Hertz was back then either. The main "nice" comp sets were Boston Pros and Focals. I'm curious what others had a decade ago. I'll start...

Nakamichi CD45z HU
Zapco Z250C4-SL 4-ch amp
Xtant X604 4-ch amp (replaced my Zapco in car 1 before it got stolen)
RF Punch 4-ch amp (don't recall exact model, I think a 400a4 or something)
Polk Momo MM465 comps
Infinity Reference 6x9s
Infinity Kappy Perfect 10" subs (pair) (in car 1)
JL 6W0 6.5" sub (in car 2...need trunk space)

Still have the Nak and Zapco...don't think I'll ever get rid of those.


----------



## ChrisB

Alpine 7941
Pioneer Premier components (front doors)
Pioneer Premier 6x8s (rear locations)
JL Audio dual 8" Stealthbox for an extended cab F150
Rockford Fosgate 4.6x (a royal POS)
Punch 250a2

I have none of the above equipment today nor do I miss any of it. Eventually I got tired of the POS 4.6x and replaced it with another 250a2 and just powered my door components passive. The 7941 was super picky with recorded media, went through a roll over in my cousin's Ford Ranger, and stopped working all together.

Edit: This was all in a 2000 Ford F150 Extended cab truck. I owned the truck for a little less than 2 years and put about 66,000 miles on it between traveling for work and traveling for my weekend DJ gigs. While I wouldn't have competed with that setup, it sounded pretty good for a daily driver sound system.


----------



## Sleeves

*Car: 2001 Toyota Celica GTS*

_Eclipse 55090, 39011 (5.1 DTS decoder), 2-8 disc changers, Eclipse 7" monitor (sold, but recently re-bought this set-up NIB )

Diamond Audio Hex 6.5 comps (still in use with a Sony MEX-1HD in my current secondary car), Hex 5.25 as a center channel, Diamond Audio Motorsport coaxials for rear surround

Soundstream D'Artagnon 6-channel amp

Diamond Audio M5 10" subwoofer_

*Car: 1990 Ford Festiva*

_Alpine CDA-7949, 12 disc changer (still have these on standby)

Diamond Audio Motorsport 6.5 components, 6.5 coaxial running mixed-mono as a center channel

Xtant 3300c (I think. Can't remember the exact model number, just remember it having 3 channels)

Soundstream Ref 1000sx

Soundstream Rubicon 15_


----------



## Sarthos

10 years ago my 18 speed bicycle had no system


----------



## Irishdrunk

Alpine 7995
RF Punch 400a4
Phoenix gold titanium (can't remember model)
Type S 12's in a bandpass box (lololoolol)
Diamond components up front (can't remember model)
Type R Coax in rear deck


----------



## envisionelec

Jsracing said:


> I've been away from any sort of audio for a decade. I just picked up a set of Morels, auditioned some Rainbows, and started looking at what's available again. Looks like a lot has changed with many brands gone the way of the dodo and others like PPI, Soundstream, etc. becoming shadows of what they once were. When I was last into car audio, Morels and Rainbows weren't even available. Not sure if Hertz was back then either. The main "nice" comp sets were Boston Pros and Focals. I'm curious what others had a decade ago. I'll start...
> 
> Nakamichi CD45z HU
> Zapco Z250C4-SL 4-ch amp
> Xtant X604 4-ch amp (replaced my Zapco in car 1 before it got stolen)
> RF Punch 4-ch amp (don't recall exact model, I think a 400a4 or something)
> Polk Momo MM465 comps
> Infinity Reference 6x9s
> Infinity Kappy Perfect 10" subs (pair) (in car 1)
> JL 6W0 6.5" sub (in car 2...need trunk space)
> 
> Still have the Nak and Zapco...don't think I'll ever get rid of those.


Alpine 7940
Vifa 6.5" PL woofers
LPG Soft Dome tweeters
Dual Kicker Solobaric 8d (round)
Xtant 3300c / Whatever homemade car amplifier I was working on at the time.


----------



## The Baron Groog

A smaller waist

But also:

MEH-P9100, replaced by AVH-P7500DVD and AVIC-9 DVD nav
DEI studio 6.5" comps x2 
DEI Studio 8" "add a woofer" x2
DEI 5ch 75wrms x4 + 600wrms sub
DEI 1100d
DEI Comp X 12" X2
DEI 1F cap x2
Cerwin Vega Stroker 18D2
0g wiring
Stinger SPV35 battery

Peugeot 306 GTi6

Still have 1x of the Comp X and the caps, rest has been swapped out-got some Focal Utopias for the DEI comps, DEI 2400D for the 1100d, DEH-P88RS for the AVH-P7500DVD


----------



## JerryK73

Well let's see. 10 years ago I was driving a '99 Cadillac DeVille. The system I had in there was:
Pioneer DEH-P8000
KEF 5 1/4" components in the front and rear doors (got them from a rep right before KEF pulled out of the US car audio market)
Think I had stuck an Aura 4x6 as a center channel running off the front channels of the head unit
I powered the front interior components with a Rockford Punch 125.2
Had 2 Rockford Fosgate Punch 15's in a sealed enclosure powered by a Punch 75.2 running at 2 ohm's. Later on I switched the subs to the Punch DVC's with the chrome baskets running on the 75.2 still. Still have both sets of subs back home in Jersey.
That system was one of the best sounding systems I have ever had. I liked it even better then what I had in the car before that and that system included McIntosh amps and the first MB Quart Q series.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Stock system in an 01 Blazer. I thought that thing rocked too. Boy did I have some learning to do


----------



## WOOFERNTWEETER

my crazy systems was like 1995 and still plays today!!!!!!
1985 CHEVY ASTRO

HEAD PIONEER DEX-M88
LINE DRIVER CRYSTAL
PROCESSING ROCKFORD EPX II
AMPS HIFONICS
TWEETS DYNAUDIO D-28
MIDS DYNAUDIO D-76
MID-BASS PETRAS 6.5" (4)
SUBS TOBY RANGER (4)

5TH PLACE IASCI FINALS 1995 CONSUMER 1001 AND UP


----------



## Rob Dobbs

ten years ago I was rollin a souped up 65 Falcon with a five speed trans and side exit glass packs in front of the rear tires. No matter what stereo you would care to install, you were not going to hear it. Always did get the double thumbs up from the ******** though.


----------



## hunter660

I couldn't find any other pictures, but here is what I remember.

Pioneer 940
(2) RF Power 1000s
Pair is RF Fanatic Q 6.5s in the doors
Single RF 4" in dash for center
(4) 10" RF HE2s under the rear seat
Tons of sound deadener

This was in a '99 Silverado ext cab.


----------



## basshead

Civic HB 99
Alpine 7903
Toshiba 2ch amp front
Kenwood component in the doors
Sony 2ch amp for subs
Pyramid active xover for subs 
2 10" MTX Blue Thunder


----------



## robert_wrath

Funny this topic has been brought up. Just bought my mother's house & currently renovating the crib as I'm writing this post. Sifting thru closets, attic space & the basement, I stumbled upon equipment which was suppose to be installed in a vehicle intended for IASCA 9-10 years ago. All of it is BNIB Gem Mint condition. Here's the list:
-Zapcpo SKU: C2K-4.0
-Zapco SKU: C2K-2.0
-Zapco SKU: PSIHPSL 
-Zapco SKU: SX-SLII 
-Zapco SKU: SLDN.12 / Qty: 2 
-Focal Utopia SKU: 165W 
-Phoenix Gold SKU: PowerCore 
-Phoenix Gold SKU: EQ215IX 
-Phoenix Gold SKU: Bass Cube 
-JL Audio SKU: 12W3/D4-v1 / Qty: 2 
-JL Audio SKU: XR525CX
-SoundGate SKU: ICB250
-Accuvolt SKU: FR375 
-Dynamat Extreme SKU: 10425 / Qty: 9 Rolls
The thought of selling em' has indeed crossed my mind, however still unsure.


----------



## starboy869

basic sony HU, pioneer 3 way coxial up front, and a pair of detachable speakers from a panasonic home stereo from like 90's in the rear. no sub. All in a 91 Honda Civic hatch back.


----------



## Brian_smith06

10 years ago I was 13. However I wanted an alpine 7995 for my head unit. Power series fosgate amps(1500 and forget the 4 channel) with power hx2 15's and alpine comp sets for front and rear fill. Back then I thought if you had a 4 channel you had to have front and rear. Now I know 4 channels are for bridging your mids to


----------



## lowblueranger

I had my lowered blue ranger with :
Alpine 3 disc in dash (still have) 
Rockford Fosgate punch 100ix (still have)
Rockford Fosgate punch 40.2
Rockford Fosgate he 12's
PPI components in the doors


----------



## JasonB

1994 GMC Sonoma reg cab:

Eclipse head unit

Audio Control Epicenter

Phoenix Gold EQ215

MTX Thunder 4320 (White)

MTX Thunder 2160 (White)

Phoenix Gold Sapphire 4" components later replaced with MB Quart 4" coaxials with Musicomp crossovers

Phoenix Gold Sapphire 6" woofers

2 10" JL Audio 10W3's later replaced with MTX Thunder 7000


----------



## JBrew

Clarion H/U (Forget model)
Lanzar Opti 4100 and 2100
Clarion SR 1691 components front and rear
Phoenix Gold 15" sub Xmax (I think)


----------



## TrickyRicky

Alpine HU
Lanzar (the ******** ones) amp that was more like 300watts instead of the 2Kwatts it listed
Pioneer coaxials
Audiobahn 12's (the worse I've ever heard in my life).

The bazooka 12's that happen to be cheaper were way better than those audiobahns. I even tried the P-Miller 12's and I can say "you get a bang for your buck". They were cheap, I paid 35.00 for each woofer and bought 3 and damn it was nice and loud. I had those woofers for about 2 years then sold them to my uncle (which he STILL is using the same woofers, thats atleast 7years and going strong). Talk about durability for cheap.


----------



## sqcomp

1997 Nissan Hardbody P/U

Alpine 7909
Pioneer ODR 2 way component set (still have the speakers)
Kicker Solo D 15"
Kicker ZR 600
Kicker ZR 360

Fun little setup! Great deck.


----------



## BuickGN

'84 Buick Grand National

2 Cerwin Vega 15" LE
Some super cheap no name HU
Cerwin Vega tweeters in the upper door panels
Some model Infinity mids.

I think I was dirt poor back then and only had a system because it came as a set second hand for $120.
Now it has no sub, no midbass, just a couple cheap Infinity Reference 3.5" in the dash so I can listen to news if needed. Weight has become a priority.


----------



## BuickGN

Wait, 10 year ago was 2001. I'm getting so old, I was thinking mid '90s lol. I think I had some JL subs because by then my mother had set some boxes on top of my Cerwin Vegas and punched holes in the cones while I had them out for cleaning.


----------



## azardnut

Pioneer CD HU
RF 1000W monoblock amp
2 JL audio 15W3's in ported box


----------



## robert_wrath

azardnut said:


> RF 1000W monoblock amp
> 2 JL audio 15W3's in ported box


I remember this setup back in the day. Parking lot loiterers alike all had the same layout RF & JL.


----------



## Irishdrunk

robert_wrath said:


> I remember this setup back in the day. Parking lot loiterers alike all had the same layout RF & JL.


LOL you're so right! that was my entire town! JL subs, Diamond speakers, RF amps


----------



## south east customz

1998 dodge stratus 
Sony c910 deck withremote faceplate. And tv tuner andchanger
A super expensive 6inch LCD 
(used a pioneer organic deck when that was out unreliable due to faceplate issues)

Illusion Audio nd6's in the dash
Illusion nd12's in floor/kicks
Harrison labs EQ/xover
Soundstream picasso
Soundstream 10.0

Was trying to compete but couldn't vt time off from work and money to complete install

It was known as the midbass mountain!!


----------



## 96jimmyslt

10 years ago I was 15 and didn't have a car


----------



## robert_wrath

Irishdrunk said:


> LOL you're so right! that was my entire town! JL subs, Diamond speakers, RF amps


Shows how old we are and the years just keep rackin up.:laugh:


----------



## Tweeky

Alpine head unit

RF amps (black oval series) 4x50 + 2x75

JL Stealthbox, single 10" console mount for a Tundra

JL VR series 6-1/2" separates in front

JL VR series 6" coax in rear

Aura bass shakers on a cheap Kenwood 2-channel

I used the radio speaker outs and a step down to mount a headphone jack in the dash kit. I thought that was both creative and kinda cool. I could listen to music via headphones while the wife and kids watched videos on long trips.


----------



## subwoofery

My ex-girlfriend  and a Ford Festiva (in US I think it's called Aspire) 


US Amps TU-4360 
Audison SRx2S 
RFP-3410 
First gen Focal Kevlar 2 way 

Kelvin


----------



## Notloudenuf

10 yrs ago
1987 Chevy S-10 Blazer
Alpine CDA-7837
Diamond M5 6.5" components
(2) Orion XTR 12s sealed (or my M5 12" sub depending)
PPI PC275 on highs
Alpine MRV-T757 on bass


----------



## robert_wrath

Bump, keep this thread on top.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Land rover Freelander

Alpine with TA










IDQ 12 (somethings just work, still have an idqv2)










Focal polyglass passive










OS zapco studio 150s (well one studio 150 and z150) 










I eventually matched them and found that someone stole this pic for their FS thread


----------



## DS-21

Ten years ago...a few fewer degrees, a lot less music readily-accessible, and the following in my Citroën DS-21:

Denon DCT-950R
AudioControl 24XS
Roland digital delay processor for rear-fill
PPI A404.2
Rockford Power 300 MOSFET
KEF KAR System 160Q up front, low in the doors
Audax HM130Z0, firing up from the rear deck
An Image Dynamics IDQ-12's in front of each front seat, using the chassis frame rail as part of the enclosure.

Truth be told, all of that stuff is still in there. (EDIT: except for the A404.2, which has been sold.) And it was all still there five years before that, too. I never get time to play with that car, alas. I've had different ideas to modernize the system, but with the amount of use it gets I suspect I'll still be pondering a system modernization in 2016...


----------



## robert_wrath

tyroneshoes said:


> Land rover Freelander
> 
> Alpine with TA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDQ 12 (somethings just work, still have an idqv2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Focal polyglass passive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OS zapco studio 150s (well one studio 150 and z150)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I eventually matched them and found that someone stole this pic for their FS thread


TyroneShoes, was this the beginning of your Hoard?................................... Nah you started waaaaaaaaay before this LOL!


----------



## No_intimidations

I had a Panasonic DF88 Cd Player, Audio Art amp 100 watt with two JL Audio 10w1-8 in my 1997 S-10 Standard Cab


----------



## imjustjason

_What did I have 10 years ago?_


A lot less crap and a LOT more money.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

imjustjason said:


> _What did I have 10 years ago?_
> 
> 
> A lot less crap and a LOT more money.


How big of a shop does it take to store all that hoarded crap?:laugh:


----------



## truckerfte

i had a ( now-ex) wife


----------



## robert_wrath

imjustjason said:


> _What did I have 10 years ago?_
> 
> 
> A lot less crap and a LOT more money.


Good answer! The feeling is mutual.


----------



## subwoofery

imjustjason said:


> _What did I have 10 years ago?_
> 
> 
> A lot less crap and a LOT more money.


Touché  

Kelvin


----------



## tyroneshoes

robert_wrath said:


> TyroneShoes, was this the beginning of your Hoard?................................... Nah you started waaaaaaaaay before this LOL!


Its true. Got my drivers license in 92 and its been an episode of (car audio) Hoarders since. Still finding thing in my parents garage as they prepare to move.


----------



## robert_wrath

tyroneshoes;1336280.......Still finding thing in my parents garage as they prepare to move.[/QUOTE said:


> I purchased my parents house 2 months ago and found all my shiat. In a day or 2, I'll start a For Sale threat and hopefully unload everything in my possession.


----------



## smgreen20

Clarion DRX9375r HU, Clarion DPH9300 DSP,
Kicker 6.5 resolution comps- fronts only
Clarion APA4160 4ch amp bridged to 2 chs- comps
Kicker ZR240 2ch amp bridged to 2 ohms
1 gen 1 Kicker S12L7


----------



## EmptyKim

01...man its hard to remember that far back!

98 Acura 3.2TL
Head Unit: Clarion Auto PC
EQ/PreAmp: Audio Control Four.1
Mid/High Amp: Rockford Punch 600.4 (75x4)
Sub Amp: Rockford Power 250m (500x1 @ 2ohm)
Front Stage: Boston Pro 6.4 components
Rear fill: Boston Pro 6.4 (just 6")
Subs: two JL 12w3 (og version)

Brother owns the car now, Bostons, Auto PC, Four.1 are all still in there.


----------



## blazerpounds

A jensen cd player, factory 4x6's, a 600w boss amp floating in the trunk with a tri way crossover running a Sony 6x9 and a pioneer 6x9 and a beat kicker solobaric 12 missing half the surround and an unknown sub missing the dust cap in a "custom made" 1/4" plywood box assembled with hopes, dreams, and silicone caulking. 

In my 1984 celebrity.


----------



## val69

I was running MB Quartz QSD 216 and Xtant 1000/1 and 600/4. Clean power!!!


----------



## huckorris

Archos jukebox 20 (one of the first 20 gig hdd based mp3 players)
Sennheiser HD 497

Giant Iguana Disc 24 speed.


----------



## sundownz

I had a REALLY ghetto system 10 years ago... quite possibly still my first install.


----------



## Alchemy12s

pretty much the same thing im installing now. im just doing a neater job of it than i did when i was 20...

Pioneer deh-p440
CDT braxials fronts only
Phoenix Gold ZX amps
2 alumapro alchemy 12's.

in a 1990 ford crown victoria


----------



## Brian10962001

1991 Camaro RS
Alpine CDA-7840 This was when 4 volt and BBE were the hot ticket . 

Audio Control 3.1 in the dash

Q logic kick panels (my first experience with a JUNK product) with McIntosh 5.25's and Kicker ND13 tweeters 

McIntosh 6X9's in the sail panels (had boxes of McIntosh drivers at the time and had no clue what they really were  )

Generic tweeters in the dash openings

2 12in Hollywood 1280D's in a very nice Camaro well enclosure that had the seams double layered with wood glue and poly stuffed

Amp rack held: 
Punch Power 800a2 2 ohm stereo to the subs

Punch 600.4 ran to front stage and sails.


----------



## sqshoestring

Bummer I had nothing but an alpine HU patched into two factory amps....because the car came that way. I was driving a work rental all the time with a cheap 8" powered tube I put in each one I used, had to turn them in every month. Hardly drove my car at all.


----------



## DS-21

huckorris said:


> Archos jukebox 20 (one of the first 20 gig hdd based mp3 players)


The ones with four blue bumpers? I had one of those, too.

Man, they were junk. I couldn't wait for Apple to release a big-enough iPod after seeing what a revelation the iPod was compared to the Archos and Neo junk before it.


----------



## coffee_junkee

DS-21 said:


> The ones with four blue bumpers? I had one of those, too.
> 
> Man, they were junk. I couldn't wait for Apple to release a big-enough iPod after seeing what a revelation the iPod was compared to the Archos and Neo junk before it.


Amen!

That Archos was a cluster..

10 years ago I had a 89 Civic Si hatch with the following:

DRX9375R 
DPH9300 EQ/Crossover
CDC605
Diamond S600S Hex
JL Audio 8W3
PPI A404
All StreetWires


----------



## SoulFly

i think in 2001 i had the Mazda RX-7 with two 10" Punch subs in a sealed box from the 90's and a Punch 200ix amp/ Punch 45..older still i think.. and Punch 60ix. Alpine cassette...dont recall the model. Naturally a noise isolator, shielded cables and a Pheonix Gold 10v Preamp....as i tried to get rid of that crappy hiss and turn on pop from those amps but didnt work but didnt know much back then either.
Later to realize that turn on pop and hiss is natural for those amps regardless of how good my install was or what high quality HU and wires i used. Didnt know about turn on delays till more recently. Oh well, those were the days.

After that i went OEM for a while when i got my Cavelier and basically stopped caring about audio until a few years ago.


----------



## go_go_thrash

in 2001 my system got stolen. I had 2 punch 10"s, a crossfire CFA-404, some mb quart 215.02 (maybe?) in Q logic kick panels, some Clarion deck that I loved with the little ball controller for track and volume. In a 1988 chevy k1500. This was replaced with 2 ppi powerclass 10" flat cones, a soundstream (pre-buyout) rubicon 404, and an Alpine 7965. Jerks left the Quarts.


----------



## Darth SQ

A steady income,
A 401k plan,
and an almost paid off house.

On a more "we" than "you" point of view, the Twin Towers still standing
and a nationwide false sense of security.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## coffee_junkee

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> A steady income,
> A 401k plan,
> and an almost paid off house.
> 
> On a more "we" than "you" point of view, the Twin Towers still standing
> and a nationwide false sense of security.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


There are almost paid off homes in California?


----------



## Darth SQ

coffee_junkee said:


> There are almost paid off homes in California?


LOL! I wish!
I will be paying on my CA. for another 23 years.
That was before I moved to CA. back in Phoenix, AZ.

The only good news is I just landed a 30 year lease contract with a cell phone company to build a tower on the upper back half of the property which really helps out.
Especially since my two girls will both be in college within the next 2-5 years.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 64mustang

10 yrs ago - were good day's.....

I had a 90' Ford Mustang lx with a full saleen kit, lowered, 15" rims, it was kinda getto in 2001 but it was cheap and alot of fun. The only thing I remember about the system was the 4-12" JL 0's in a sealed fiberglass box I built that fit into the wheel well, running off a Kicker ZR600 (Birth Sheet was 987 rms ) The rest of the system must not of been that good because I dont remember it..

The smell of burning rubber and bass was alot of fun. Never at the same time though

Thanks for the reminder...


----------



## huckorris

DS-21 said:


> The ones with four blue bumpers? I had one of those, too.
> 
> Man, they were junk. I couldn't wait for Apple to release a big-enough iPod after seeing what a revelation the iPod was compared to the Archos and Neo junk before it.


That's the one. I actually liked it, even though I was a newb at the time. 

I couldn't help it, since I paired them with some Sennheiser HD497's and my first exposure to Tool and pot. 

Sure was better than non mp3 cds. At the time, my desktop computer hard drive was 6 gb, so I couldn't help but be stoked with alllll the storage. Recharagable batteries sure was a nice feature.


----------



## drufuss

I had a '76 malibu classic with sbc377 (it was HOT), made about 8-9mpg, burned $.99 a gallon 92 octane (i wish i could find some of that in an old school classified).

For the audio duties I had an Eclipse head unit (i loved that thing), a pioneer 9200 processor that I had absolutely no clue how to use, a power acoustik and an MTX 2 channel on 4 planet audio 6x9's that were LOUD! And for the life of me I cant remember what kind of amp I had on my RF 10's in a bandpass.


----------



## Darth SQ

Whoops, I forgot to post the vehicle.

THIS:
(see pics)

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## fish

Some of the model #'s may be a little off but...

- '98 Blazer

- Clarion HXD-10

- Orion Cobalt 200.4 (bridged)

- RF Punch DSM 200

- MB Quart 6.5" comps - the model below the Q series, tweeter mounted above mid in door.

- JL Audio 15W6 in 3.5 cf ported tuned to ?

That year I swapped out the DSM 200 (dumbass ) & 15W6 for...

- JBL BPX1200.1

- Audiomobile MASS 12 DVC (2)


----------



## Frank Drebin

Pioneer Premier PRSX-720

Before that

Rockford Fosgate 75.2

Never knew that front speakers should be amplified...


----------



## Ale555

In my ´98 Impreza I had 
Alpine CDA98XX(don´t remember... )
Canton CS2.160 in front (with two kicks)
Canton CS2.130 in rear
Alpine SWR 15 Sub
Helix HXA400 for front and rear
Helix HXA1000Q for the sub


----------



## 11blueGTI

I think I had and Alpine CDA-7995, JL Slash Amps, a JL 12w6 and some CDT components.


----------



## Buff

Tube Driver amplifiers by PPI and Dynaudio 3 way in kicks.


----------



## NRA4ever

I had a set of MB Quart PSC316 up front, 2 JLAudio w3 eight inch subs under my rear seat in a Qforms box & a Phoenix Gold 475 ti running it all. I had a Eclipse 54040 HU. 8volts output no amps. I had the 4s & tweeters in Qform kick panels that I modified with several; layers of fiberglass to add strength. It sounded good for a 1 amp system. I hit 130DB playing the song Flashdance at a SQ contest. It surprised me when it went that loud. I won several amateur SQ contest in Memphis in 2001. I never tried after that year. I didn't have the time to travel & compete


----------



## upgrayedd

10 years ago I had a 90 accord. That went through many setups. Not 100% if this was exactly 10 years as it was from 2000 to early 2003.
Sub stage: Favorite was 2 sony ES 10s, the ugly ones with the bottle cap looking thing in the middle. Also had a 12w1, 2 Klipsch 10s, boston rally 12, IDQ 15, 3 10w3

Amp(s) ended up with Adcom 4404 running whole system. Also had a Soundstream 10.0/adcom 4402, earthquake d2/4402, Alpine mrv-t757/4402

Processor Audio Control EQX prettymuch stayed for the ride

Front stage Polk DX components, Focal 7kx, 4kx, tn45, that i should have gone active on, JL XR 3way 653cs maybe?, Ended up with Diamond HEX w/ silk tweets.

Head units Kenwood x911, x815, pioneer deh-p760mp(i think) but kept going back to a alpine cda-7940.


----------



## 2010hummerguy

Ooooh this is fun.

'90 Eagle Talon TSi AWD
Eclipse ECD-416 transport w/Panasonic toslink adapter
Crystal 196khz 25 bit DAC
Coustic Design Reference electronic x-over (x2)
Coustic Design Reference amps 3 2x50 amps for tweets, mids and midbasses, 2 2x100 amps bridged for subs)
Pro-hifi tweets
Seas Excel 7's for mids
DynaUdio 7's for midbass
Some days a pair of Illusion Audio 10's, other days a pair of OZ Audio Matrix Elite 10's

That was my favorite system but there were tons more. Favorite deck back then was probably the Clarion 9255.


----------



## danno14

10 years? BMW stock system.....

20 years? That's when it was fun 
Pair of RF Pro-12's, powered by my MC500
Pair of Dynaudio 17w75's per door for midbass, driven by a D200II
Focal 5K413 mid front, 5K013's rear. Pair of D100II's to run them
Focal tweets- T90k, front and rear, with an ADS PQ8 pulling duty

Alpine 7909, Parametric and XO... don't recall the model #'s... maybe 3356?

Fosgate Symmetry was in it's infancy, and DSP was "gee whiz"

All this in a Gen1 RX-7 


Ahhh, what fun until the bastards stole it. They probably didn't even REALLY know what they got ("look at these stupid midbass- probably swap meet speakers")

Foookers!
That's what kept me out so long, and why I am building what I am now


----------



## mht_v10

1997 mazda 626

sony cdx-910
rockford fanantic Q set 6.5"(front)
rockford fanantic Q set 4" (rear)
2 Rockford dvc 10"subs
3 rockford punch power 500a2 chrome with the punch link


----------



## sqguy

HU-Pioneer CD player forget which model #
Speakers- DEI Studio 3055 in Qlogic kick panels 3065 mid bass in doors
Sub- kicker Solo baric 12 in a prefab Box
Amps - Ample Audio 4 -channel to mids,tweets, and midbass
2 channel briged to Sub
Audio Control EQX for processing 

In a 1995 Jetta


----------



## thebigjimsho

In '99 I had my '92 SHO with:

Clarion ARX9170 head unit
Clarion DPH9300 processor
Clarion CDC1205 cd changer
Lanzar Opti200
Lanzar Opti160
(2) Lanzar DC54 separates
(2) Lanzar DC12 subs

All that Lanzar was their quality stuffs. Anyhow, that was a system circa 1995 and it was stolen in '99. So when I outfitted my '01 Accord coupe, I went stealth...

It had the factory Honda head unit. While that may sound awful, I was always astounded by the CD section's sound quality. It was fabulous. While the AM/FM sounded muddy in comparison, I never used that. So, running off the factory head unit I ran:

(2) a/d/s/ P4100.2
a/d/s/ 336is.2 separates
a/d/s/ A6is separates
(2) a/d/s/ RS10.2 subs

With the factory cd player, it was one of the best sounding setups I ever heard. Maybe that is a testament to my simple ear, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## cgm246

Alpine CD HU-cheapest $199 model
JL Audio VR Coaxials Front (amped) and Rear (radio power)
2 JL 10" Powerwedge
Alpine Amp 4 ch 50x4- bridged rear for sub


I think....long time ago...


----------



## Bampity

Alpine deck and a pair of Alpine 6x9's in a '65 Mustang.

It's kind of funny that I had no idea what I was buying then.
It was new stuff in '01-'02 so whatever they had.


----------



## tyroneshoes

Focal polyglass comps, IDQ 12" and two zapco studio 150s, alpine deck with TA (forgot model)

Was a simple but great sounding system


----------



## SoundJunkie

Focal K2 comps, McIntosh MC427, JL 10W6, Lunar L100x2, Audio Control EQX, Denon DCT100 in a 2000 Ford F150 Lightning.... with 478 rwhp. Tons of Dynamat Xtreme and lead blanket on the floor. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## alachua

1994 Mazda 626

Sony ES C90 with an 860 (?) ten disc changer
Sony ES XDP4000 
ID V1 mini horns run off an Adcom GFA4402
4 x IDQ 6 (2 in each door) run off an Adcom GFA5475
3 x Soundstream Exact 12 run off a MMats D100hc

Also had a stronger desire to hang out at the car audio shop and tune my car than to go to my classes.

Still have all the amps and an unused pair of IDQ 6s in 2 ohms. Just sold the signal chain about two or three years ago. The rest of the speakers are long gone though.


----------



## NRA4ever

I had a PG 475ti driving a MBQuart 316Reference series front stage & 2 JLAudio w3s8inch in a Qforms box under the rear seat of my 97 F150. I had a 2 MTX280s 1 Mtx 2160 & a Mtx 2300 running a set of Boston pro 3 ways & 4 Jlaudio w4s 10 inch in a Crown Vic. It was very loud. The 280s drove my tweeters & 4 inch mids The 2160 ran the 6 inch mid bass. The F150 sounded great & won a few Amataur SQ contest. The Crown Vic was just damn loud & clear. I really liked its power. I had a 55040 Eclipse Hu in the f150 & a older Eclipse deck in the crown 5302 I think. No amps in either unit


----------



## haakono

10 years ago I probably had my best completed system ever. I've now owned probably nicer components, but not installed at the same time and playing as well as a whole system as then.

Car was a 1996 Volkswagen Polo

Pioneer DEX-P99R head unit (euro-spec)
Soundstream Davinci 7-channel amp
Boston Pro 6,43 3-way components
Phoenix Gold QX 8" midbass drivers instead of the Boston 6,4LF, but these were used as rear fill
Phoenix Gold Cyclone subwoofer

I used 2 channels to run the tweeters and mids on the boston passive crossovers
2 channels to run the 8" midbass drivers in the doors
2 channels to run the rearfill speakers
and the last one (subchannel) to run the Cyclone from 40hz and down


















Only car I've entered in a sound quality competition, and won 1st place in the first (and only) event  IASCA novice 300w+ in 2000.


----------



## subwoofery

SoundJunkie said:


> Focal K2 comps, McIntosh MC427, JL 10W6, Lunar L100x2, Audio Control EQX, Denon DCT100 in a 2000 Ford F150 Lightning.... with 478 rwhp. Tons of Dynamat Xtreme and lead blanket on the floor.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Good to see another Focal long-time-user  

Kelvin


----------



## mumbles

How about 19 years ago... I bought the following equipment before my twin girls were born, and they're 18 now. Never installed it, but am now putting it in the 69 Camaro I'm building

Complete Sony Mobile ES system;
XES-P1, XES-X1, XES-C1 & XES-T1
2 x PPI A404 - Front stage and rear fill
2 x PPI A600 - Subwoofers

The speakers are a recent purchase;
SEAS Prestige tweeters
Audible Physics XR-3 midrange
Audible Physics XR-6.5 mid bass
Morel Ultimo SC 12 subwoofers


----------



## alachua

EeeDeeEye said:


> How about 19 years ago... I bought the following equipment before my twin girls were born, and they're 18 now. Never installed it, but am now putting it in the 69 Camaro I'm building
> 
> Complete Sony Mobile ES system;
> XES-P1, XES-X1, XES-C1 & XES-T1
> 2 x PPI A404 - Front stage and rear fill
> 2 x PPI A600 - Subwoofers
> 
> The speakers are a recent purchase;
> SEAS Prestige tweeters
> Audible Physics XR-3 midrange
> Audible Physics XR-6.5 mid bass
> Morel Ultimo SC 12 subwoofers


That's awesome to have that gear for so long. If you dig around a bit you should find links to a forum for XES stuff where I believe they have fashioned a decent ipod interface. Also, you should be able to find a good reference to change out the capacitors in your PPIs. Hopefully you'll post a build log, I'm a sucker for old Sony gear.


----------



## mumbles

I know the ES has an aux optical input... an Ipod interface would be very cool, I'll have to search as you suggested!


----------



## mumbles

That wasn't as hard a search as I expected, found the thread pretty easily... thanks for the heads up alachua!


----------



## chefhow

A 97 Expedition 
Nakamichi 45z
Vifa PL7" mids
some random tweeters that I changed dozens of times
eD e12o
Xtant 121M
Xtant 202M
PPI EPX indash xover
PPI PAR245


----------



## Fatmouse

1998 Volvo S70-T5
Factory Head (made by Alpine) custom made din to rca cable to add after market amp.
All Dyna Audio Speakers verious Ohm loads to have 8 speakers sum to 2 Ohm per side. front tweet / mid Combo Rear Deck tweet / mid combo. Subs 2 Rockford Punch C' 1993 10" in a 4th order band pass
All Custom made passive X-over.
1 Rockford Fosgate Punch 30 Amp. C' 1989-1990 With birth cert. that verified power output of 33 watts per channel. (not 15...lol). All on a 2-Ohm load actively putting out 132 watts total. 
I won a lot of SQ shows with this setup, I was a great sneaky system. Eveyone would always under estimate the Factory head unit. and the little punch 30, which was advertzed as 15 wats per channel.
All built and installed by me.


----------



## slowride

10 years ago I had no idea about active setups and time alignment. Was just into good music that would play on any system I had. But I did manage to score a Phoenix Gold MPS-2240 off of a co-worker for 40 bucks. That amp sounded good too.


----------



## audiogodz1

> What did you have 10 years ago?


A store full.

Ample, GS, Blau, Fusion, Lightning, can't remember every one...............


----------



## robert_wrath

Bump. I wanna see more pics from members.


----------



## theeaudioboy

TrickyRicky said:


> Alpine HU
> Lanzar (the ******** ones) amp that was more like 300watts instead of the 2Kwatts it listed
> Pioneer coaxials
> Audiobahn 12's (the worse I've ever heard in my life).
> 
> The bazooka 12's that happen to be cheaper were way better than those audiobahns. I even tried the P-Miller 12's and I can say "you get a bang for your buck". They were cheap, I paid 35.00 for each woofer and bought 3 and damn it was nice and loud. I had those woofers for about 2 years then sold them to my uncle (which he STILL is using the same woofers, thats atleast 7years and going strong). Talk about durability for cheap.



ha ! i had 2x aw15" audiobahn subs and a MA audio amp which ran about 40% of the rms power it claimed ! will never own those brands again ! should have known better though they are all flash NO Quality !


----------



## upgrayedd

theeaudioboy said:


> ha ! i had 2x aw15" audiobahn subs and a MA audio amp which ran about 40% of the rms power it claimed ! will never own those brands again ! should have known better though they are all flash NO Quality !


Man, you had not one but BOTH of the shiny hype brands!


----------



## upgrayedd

EeeDeeEye said:


> How about 19 years ago... I bought the following equipment before my twin girls were born, and they're 18 now. Never installed it, but am now putting it in the 69 Camaro I'm building
> 
> Complete Sony Mobile ES system;
> XES-P1, XES-X1, XES-C1 & XES-T1
> 2 x PPI A404 - Front stage and rear fill
> 2 x PPI A600 - Subwoofers
> 
> The speakers are a recent purchase;
> SEAS Prestige tweeters
> Audible Physics XR-3 midrange
> Audible Physics XR-6.5 mid bass
> Morel Ultimo SC 12 subwoofers


I always new xes was lightyears ahead of its time, but I didnt realize it was that old. I was thinking 94-95 was when it came out.


----------



## theeaudioboy

upgrayedd said:


> Man, you had not one but BOTH of the shiny hype brands!


 ya ! dont like to admit it much !:surprised: but that was in 2001 ! sad part is i had way better before then ! a better system in 99' which i consider old school 99' and older !
eclipse 5301 HU
kicker x3i
2x kicker ZX460se
2x kicker XS100se
2x kicker i650
2x kicker i6.2
4x kicker S12dse


----------



## theeaudioboy

did have others i think were slightly nicer sounding but not as nice looking was around 97'- 99' ! in my 91' nissan hardbody ext cab lowered with a showtime all chrome hydro set !

Clarion DRX9375r
MTX LSX2 crossover / MTX XO3A / MTX XO2A changed every show !
2x Clarion srs1652 bought in 97' ? or earlier ?
2x Clarion srr1622 
2x MTX 4300x
2x MTX 225ho
4x MTX BG154 which later was changed to...
... MTX thunder 7000 15"s
4x MTX T7154


----------



## upgrayedd

theeaudioboy said:


> ya ! dont like to admit it much !:surprised: but that was in 2001 ! sad part is i had way better before then ! a better system in 99' which i consider old school 99' and older !
> eclipse 5301 HU
> kicker x3i
> 2x kicker ZX460se
> 2x kicker XS100se
> 2x kicker i650
> 2x kicker i6.2
> 4x kicker S12dse


wow, you did make a huge downgrade. The zr and zx amps were awesome. I still have a zx460 floating around.


----------



## Venomized

eclipse 5443 head unit
Audiobahn ABC front components
Pioneer 6x9s rear fill
2 JL audio 15W0
Rockford fosgate punch 125.2


----------



## theeaudioboy

ya i did ! got read of that china junk ! but i still keep the kicker stuff up till 3yrs ago, sold all but the subs to my best friend, he had newer kicker subs to use ! but ya zx were good and xs series were real nice ! but i love my ann. S12dse's !


----------



## smgreen20

thebigjimsho said:


> Clarion ARX9170 head unit
> Clarion DPH9300 processor
> Clarion CDC1205 cd changer
> Lanzar Opti200
> Lanzar Opti160
> (2) Lanzar DC54 separates
> (2) Lanzar DC12 subs


My type of system right there.


----------



## JPOSEY

Clarion HX-D10
PPI PC6600
PPI PC2200
MB Quart PSD
JL Audio 10W0


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

I had a lanzar Optidrive 200 I got used.. hell of an amp on a 10" Eclipse. I don't even remember what I had on my Boston Pro components.. I think it was the Rockford with teh gold wings...50x4 version.


----------



## hybridamp

2002 Infiniti QX4

HeadUnit: Pioneer Premier DEX-P9 
EQ/DSP/XOVER: Pioneer Premier DEQ-P9 
Front Stage Amplifier: McIntosh MCC404 
FrontStage Speakers: MB Quart QSD 216 
Subwoofer Amplifier: JL Audio 1000/1 
Subwoofer: (2) 13.5" JL Audio 13W6V2 Subwoofers 

Would love to have it back actually.


----------



## adamtwo4

Speakers-
front: MB Quart 6.5 components
rear: MB Quart 6.5 coax
Sub: 2 JL 12W0

Amp: Soundstream Reference 405


----------



## zumbo

About 13 years ago to be exact.

Alpine HU. Can't remember the model.

Audio Control ESP2.

Audio Control Epicenter.

Audio Control 24XS.

MB Quart 328.02 3-way components.

Kicker Solo-Baric 12.

Linear Power 1502IQ.

Modded Linear Power 2202IQ.


----------



## Chuck

Nakamichi MB75 hu

with

a/d/s 642CSI xover
a/d/s AC501 external bass control
a/d/s PH15 amp
Canton RS2.13 front
Canton RS2.16 rear
1 pr 10" JL Audio Stealthboxes

or

Rockford Power 650 Mosfet
(2) Rockford OEQ-1 Octave Equalizers
KEF Uni-Q 5.25 front/ 6.5 rear
(2) KEF 10 inch subs


----------



## jcorkin

I had a 1994 Grand Prix
4 Rockford Fosgate Punch HX2's powered by 2 Rockford Fosage Power [email protected]
Rear deck had a pair of Pioneer Gold 6x9's with the horn tweeters powered by an MTX thunder 275x
Front had a set of Cerwin Vega 5.25's cant remember the model of them powered by an MTX thunder 275x
Headunit was a Alpine CDA-7893
200A alternator, 2 very heavy japanesse deep cycle gel batteries
4 6" tvs a PS2, Dreamcast, and DVD player and thats it

It took me 2 years(2000-2002) to come up with all the funds to get all my gear and finish it out, i started of with some phase linear amps and royal red 12s and a 5 farad cap and then slowly started getting all the other stuff to complete the build


----------



## aaron7

2002 would put me in senior year with my 84 Camaro Z28. Boy was that car fun 

I had two paper cone Pioneer subs in a cheap MDF box and my 600w Kenwood powering it all. This was being fed from my awesome JVC h/u. Still have that radio on the shelf! :laugh:


----------



## ahardb0dy

10 years ago I still was using my Precision Power 2200, which I have been using since I bought it new in 1991, also was and still am using my Kicker SS120. Head unit back than was a Sony XRU770 (think that is right model number)


----------



## Marky

How about 28 years ago??
Had it 10 years ago too.........

Nak TD800
Nak EC200
(2) Nak PA300 70x70 wpc
Nak SP10
Nak SP50
JBL TL100 10"

Still have it today..................... just not in the truck,been boxed :laugh:


----------



## ahardb0dy

28 years ago in my 1975 Ford Mustang 2 with the 302 V8, I had a Alpine 3125 ( I think) with an EAS EQ/booster, pair of Alpine 6.5's in the front doors, nothing in the rear deck as it was only about 3" wide. No sub back than either.

about 25-27 years ago I had a 80 datsun 310 GX, with same Alpine, 1 Nakamichi PA-300 2 running a MTX full range box, the old style with the single 10" in the middle and a midrange and horn on each side.

around 1987 in my Brand New 1987 Nissan King Cab 4x4 I had a Yamaha YCT-40 tuner only head unit , a JVC EQ , 2 Nakamichi PA300-2's a set of MB Quart components in the front doors, and a Kicker SS-12


----------



## Chuck

Ok if we're going to go back 28 years (seems to be the going rate here) then I have to pull out the 81 Z/28 with Concord HPL-101 hu and Concord HPS263 6x9 in the rear deck.

And that was that.


----------



## Old Skewl

About 25 years ago I was running a Yamaha cassette deck, Alphasonik MA2100, Pyle speaker box(2-8 and tweets in the hatch of my 78 Datsun 280-Z. Even had some Apline 4x6 in the front doors for front fill LOL! That was really my first kickass system


----------



## drew76

in my 1988 Chev cargo van work truck:

Panasonic Ghost deck w/ changer
RF Power 1000 b/d
(2) Orion xtr 10's dvc
Orion 5.2 comp w a 4-channel kenwood amp.

Still using the RF and Orion subs in my 2009 Sprinter work truck. Still have the other stuff minus the kenwood.


----------



## amalmer71

10 yrs ago... hmmmm.

I had a 1992 Camaro RS
JVC Kameleon HU
Alpine 3331 EQ
Alpine 3527 
Jensen XS series 6.5" coaxials in custom kicks (Yes. I said Jensen LOL)
(don't remember what brand) 5-1/4" coaxials in the stock 6x9 location
12" Pioneer IMPP
Custom ported box tuned for 38Hz
RF Punch DSM 100 running it.

Hit 135.5dB at the local sound shop (3nd place in my class, "500 watts and down") via AudioControl SPL meter (don't remember the model).
Got 2nd in SQ in my class.
1st place in installation in my class. The judges like how stealth it was and still left room for my t-tops.
Pissed off a lot of people who had a lot more equipment. I tried explaining to them, there's more to a good system than just expensive stuff. It's all about tuning.

I actually still have pics of that car. I'll have to host them on Photobucket.


----------



## kenn_chan

Reading this thread makes me feel old again.........

14~8 years ago 
1995 Mazda Eunos Cosmo (3 rotors baby!)

Orion HCCA 250
Orion HCCA 150
Solobaric 12d x 2 sealed
ID CD-2 Comp HCLD
ID 6.5" 2 Ohm midbass
PG EQ230
Denon DCT2000

14~19 years ago while running my audio/custom car shop here in Japan

1985 Ford Thunderbird
this car was my test mule for stereo gear so you will love this  some of the gear was not in the car for more than a couple of months so that I could demo it and then I sold it as used (demo’d) at a discount to customers.

5th iteration
Denon DCT1000
Soundstream Davinci
solobaric 12c x 2 sealed fabbed into rear parcel shelf
quart QM25 tweeter/QM130 in kickpanels
Kicker F6.5a in floorboards (hand welded sealed box to underside of car)
quart QM25, in the dash corners reflecting off of the glass, QM100 in center channel
X/O was a combination of the davinci X/O + a Soundstream DX-7 for center channel + rear fill 
a pair of infinity ref 500? that were in the rear pillars

4th
Alpine 7909j (Juba Model)
passive X/O & soundstream DX-7
PPI PC 4100
PPI PPC 2150
PPI PC 450
front stage was the PC2150 through passives 
front midBass were 2 x channels of the 4100 
subs were oter two channels of the 4100 bridged at 4 ohms
and the 450 was for rear fill & center

3rd
My first alpine head unit don't remember model now
MB Quart 328.02cx set w/aftermarket Quart X-Overs (328.65?)
rear were the infinity's
soundstream DX-7
sub was a 15" orion xtr molded into the spare tire well

Soundstream Class A 10.0 to the sub 
Soundstream Class A 5.0 front stage
Soundstream Ref 404s center + tweets


2nd
old Kenwood head unit don't remember
MB Quart 328.02cx set with the aftermarket Quart X-Overs (328.65?)
Infinity ref 500
soundstream DX-7
sub was a 15" orion xtr molded into the spare tire well

Soundstream Ref 1000s to the subs 
Soundstream Ref 644s mid bass/midstweets in “bi amp mode” through the quart X/O’s
Soundstream Ref 404s center + tweets


1st
Old Kenwood head unit
MB quart 328.02cx fresh from the box
Infinity ref 500’s
Solobaric 12a x 2

Kenwood KAC1023
Kenwood KAC923
Kenwood KAC823

No eq’s, no line drivers processing = nada


----------



## kenn_chan

And yes, I loved my old job. and I hate working for my current employers. But work is scarce in japan for a Gaijin so it is what it is.


----------



## Old Skewl

kenn_chan said:


> Reading this thread makes me feel old again.........
> 
> 14~8 years ago
> 1995 Mazda Eunos Cosmo (3 rotors baby!)
> 
> Orion HCCA 250
> Orion HCCA 150
> Solobaric 12d x 2 sealed
> ID CD-2 Comp HCLD
> ID 6.5" 2 Ohm midbass
> PG EQ230
> Denon DCT2000
> 
> 14~19 years ago while running my audio/custom car shop here in Japan
> 
> 1985 Ford Thunderbird
> this car was my test mule for stereo gear so you will love this  some of the gear was not in the car for more than a couple of months so that I could demo it and then I sold it as used (demo’d) at a discount to customers.
> 
> 5th iteration
> Denon DCT1000
> Soundstream Davinci
> solobaric 12c x 2 sealed fabbed into rear parcel shelf
> quart QM25 tweeter/QM130 in kickpanels
> Kicker F6.5a in floorboards (hand welded sealed box to underside of car)
> quart QM25, in the dash corners reflecting off of the glass, QM100 in center channel
> X/O was a combination of the davinci X/O + a Soundstream DX-7 for center channel + rear fill
> a pair of infinity ref 500? that were in the rear pillars
> 
> 4th
> Alpine 7909j (Juba Model)
> passive X/O & soundstream DX-7
> PPI PC 4100
> PPI PPC 2150
> PPI PC 450
> front stage was the PC2150 through passives
> front midBass were 2 x channels of the 4100
> subs were oter two channels of the 4100 bridged at 4 ohms
> and the 450 was for rear fill & center
> 
> 3rd
> My first alpine head unit don't remember model now
> MB Quart 328.02cx set w/aftermarket Quart X-Overs (328.65?)
> rear were the infinity's
> soundstream DX-7
> sub was a 15" orion xtr molded into the spare tire well
> 
> Soundstream Class A 10.0 to the sub
> Soundstream Class A 5.0 front stage
> Soundstream Ref 404s center + tweets
> 
> 
> 2nd
> old Kenwood head unit don't remember
> MB Quart 328.02cx set with the aftermarket Quart X-Overs (328.65?)
> Infinity ref 500
> soundstream DX-7
> sub was a 15" orion xtr molded into the spare tire well
> 
> Soundstream Ref 1000s to the subs
> Soundstream Ref 644s mid bass/midstweets in “bi amp mode” through the quart X/O’s
> Soundstream Ref 404s center + tweets
> 
> 
> 1st
> Old Kenwood head unit
> MB quart 328.02cx fresh from the box
> Infinity ref 500’s
> Solobaric 12a x 2
> 
> Kenwood KAC1023
> Kenwood KAC923
> Kenwood KAC823
> 
> No eq’s, no line drivers processing = nada


NICE!! Wouldn't you like to have all that equipment today!!


----------



## nismos14

10 years ago, Pioneer DEH-P660 or something like that, powering pioneer coaxials front and rear. two 8" Pioneer TS-W203F 8" diamondplates IB through the pass through of my 240sx and a 15" solo-baric in the trunk - the 8's and 15 were powered by an MTX 2400X.


----------



## kenn_chan

Old Skewl said:


> NICE!! Wouldn't you like to have all that equipment today!!


Farc yeah. After the economy finished tanking in 98~99 I got out of the business for a while and sold all but three of my amps off to pay bills  

The highs, the lows and now working for uncle samon a navy base..... God sure can be a real capricious son of a gun can't he?


----------



## Dangler

back in 2001, I had a very simple setup that sounded great at the time. 

HU: Songy CDX m730, such a good look unit and made a big improvement over the stock speakers. 

Amp: Kicker zr600
Sub: 10" PPI Pro (obviously the older model)


----------



## customtronic

10 years ago I had a Subaru SVX with a Denon HU, Audison VR amps, a treo of JL 8W6's, and some 10 year old Clif Designs components (the originals from the early 90's) and a PG EQ230 and AX204.

20 years ago I had a '83 Ford Thunderbird with a Pioneer Premier HU, the same Audison amps, the same PG EQ230 and AX204, the same Clif seperates, and a pair of IDQ's 12's.


----------



## smgreen20

customtronic said:


> treo of JL 8W6's


A TRIO, not TREO. Now when you say TREO, it's referred to as the company TREO.


----------



## kenn_chan

customtronic said:


> 10 years ago I had a Subaru SVX with a Denon HU, Audison VR amps, a treo of JL 8W6's, and some 10 year old Clif Designs components (the originals from the early 90's) and a PG EQ230 and AX204.
> 
> 20 years ago I had a '83 Ford Thunderbird with a Pioneer Premier HU, the same Audison amps, the same PG EQ230 and AX204, the same Clif seperates, and a pair of IDQ's 12's.


I always liked the JL W6's back then. Clif Designs that brings back some memories also


----------



## marvnmars

hummm..it was an eclipse dead head all i kniw for sure is that it had a knob, not the volume up and down w/changer, infinity 3 way kappa set up, w/silk dome tweeters and the massive crossovers about the size of a brick each, a rf dvc12" sealed sub with a rf PUNCH 150 maybe..mono, and an a/d/s pplate to the 3 ways..in an 86 toyo supra..


----------



## The Baron Groog

BuickGN said:


> Wait, 10 year ago was 2001. I'm getting so old, I was thinking mid '90s lol. I think I had some JL subs because by then my mother had set some boxes on top of my Cerwin Vegas and punched holes in the cones while I had them out for cleaning.


lol-why don't they get it? Fortunately never suffered that loss, but back in the 90's a British TV show, Later with Jools Holland, had a grunge special with Nirvana, Rage Against the Machine, L7, Smashing Pumpkins, Pearl Jam and others on it. I recorded it and painted the tape bright yellow/black chevrons and "DO NOT RECORD OVER-EVER" all over it. Put it on to find my mother had recorded Neighbours on it ( a **** Aussie soap opera!), still grinds my gears!


----------



## King Nothing

Alpine 1.5 din
Audiocontrol EQX
MTX thunder 275x
MTX thunder 1500dx
2 MTX thunder 7000 10s (still have)
Kicker resolution 5.25 set in Qforms kickpanels


----------



## marvnmars

The Baron Groog said:


> lol-why don't they get it? Fortunately never suffered that loss, but back in the 90's a British TV show, Later with Jools Holland, had a grunge special with Nirvana, Rage Against the Machine, L7, Smashing Pumpkins, Pearl Jam and others on it. I recorded it and painted the tape bright yellow/black chevrons and "DO NOT RECORD OVER-EVER" all over it. Put it on to find my mother had recorded Neighbours on it ( a **** Aussie soap opera!), still grinds my gears!


that is funny/sad...i don not know about the uk, but in the us video tapes have a plastic tab you can break off that will prevent them from being re-recorded on unless you use something to replace the tab. 
if you want to get even set up her dvr to only record top gear....


----------



## The Baron Groog

marvnmars said:


> that is funny/sad...i don not know about the uk, but in the us video tapes have a plastic tab you can break off that will prevent them from being re-recorded on unless you use something to replace the tab.
> if you want to get even set up her dvr to only record top gear....


lol-I had taken the tab out-she stuffed it with some chewed up paper to allow her recording. Alas, the only technology my mother can work is the VCR-if she needed to record Neighbours she could probably learn how to fix a VCR!


----------



## marvnmars

twenty some odd years ago, it was an 82 toyo celica gts rfpunch 45 the 1st series on 2 mtx blue thunder 10's in a compound loaded 5th order ported box, 1 side down from 20-38hz, other side from 35-75hz mb qt 6.5"s in the rear seat area, mb q tweets in the top of the doors and mb q 4" in the dash using factory loc running off maybe a dennon (memory is a little beer fuzzy from those days) amp...i went through so many amps back then that i truely can not say which it was at the time, could have also been a linear power 2 chan 50w or so a side. i had a nak td 700 and a sony aux switcher using a portable sony cd player (it had a digital dsp, eq and a fiber optic out), i was not ready to commit to cd only h/u yet..at some point i removed the sony switcher and put in an eclipse EQ1000 when they came out. i started out with a monolithic xover i had from my 1st car, and went to kenwood..i do not remember the mod #, but it was built by someone else for kenwood and had burr brown and a 24db slope to it, with more adjustability then the mono had, and no damn din plugs.. that car was a lot of fun for me, but i also remember on more then 1 occasion having to remove the sub box to travel, as it took up most of the space behind the back seats.. the quart tweets, i put in a thin layer of accoustic foam in the grill cloth to smooth their metal (imo) harshness. the car was a blast, only had 90 some odd hp, but still a blast to drive. drove it into the side of a tree due to bald tires and rain one afternoon...rear window busted, mdf got wet, box was toast..salveged most of the equip and sold it off to buy a car.


----------



## TrickyRicky

I dont know how many people around my age is around here and if they posted this.... here it goes.


MY FREEDOM, now I have kids and a wife. LOL.


----------



## King Nothing

TrickyRicky said:


> MY FREEDOM, now I have kids and a wife. LOL.


AMEN


----------



## The Baron Groog

TrickyRicky said:


> I dont know how many people around my age is around here and if they posted this.... here it goes.
> 
> 
> MY FREEDOM, now I have kids and a wife. LOL.


lol-ditto! Should add I wouldn't swap them for the world, just 1 Sunday a month to myself would do


----------



## Old Skewl

Me too! To just have a few hours a week for some me/hobby time. Here I thought I was CRAZY!! LOL!!


----------



## The Baron Groog

lol, gonna sound odd, but there's a DVD of Men are from Mars and Women are from Venus-make her watch it! My missus made me watch it-not realising it wasn't all about men not doing what women want, most was pretty obvious, but it clearly states "men need their cave" ie: video games/TV/audio/fishing-just about anything we want to do we NEED to do, to stop us getting depressed and moody, helps us switch off after work etc and de-stress. Women just need us to listen (or pretend to) and not offer solutions! (I know, there we are trying to help by offering solutions and they don't want them!)


----------



## Old Skewl

I might do that. My wife knows this stuff but family comes first. It just doesn't leave much time for my hobbies during the school year. I have extra time during the summer, but yard work takes over.


----------



## Winno

Nakamichi CD-45z, matching 6 disc changer and a DAC-42(?) D/A converter
Alpine ERA-320 processor with eq and T/A
Phoenix Gold ZX-450
Boston Pro6.5 speakers
2 Infinity Beta 10 subs.

I used to sit up until 2am tuning that thing...


----------



## getonerd

i was driving an g20 van

sony cd deck
3.5 in the dash 
4 cheap ass pyramid 6.25 in the rear 
cheap ebay 4-channel amp 
mtx road thunder red mono amp 220x1 
p.miller 12 sealed box

**** was banging lol


----------



## Turtl3Sh3ll

Same here, been away from car audio for about a decade as well (got into car performance and motorcycles)  

Head unit - Kenwoon Excelon (will have to check past ebay posting for model number)
Fronts - Orion XTR5s w/ additional 6" or 6.5" midbass (forgot the specs/model number) 
Rears - Infinity Kappa 3-way 6x9s
Subs - 2 Orion XTR series 1 10" svc in sealed dual chamber box
Amps - Alpine MRV-F407 4 channel & MTX Thunder 6152 2 channel
Crossover - Infinity Kappa Nucleus KPX-2


----------



## Neil_J

10 years ago, I had a Mini ITX carputer running Windows XP and Winamp, with a VFD 4x20 character serial display, driven by a custom visual basic app. I think I used a Logitech cordless game controller for volume and track selection. Some 4-channel Kenwood amplifier that I picked up on Craigslist for like 15 bucks. I think I may have had a cheap Pioneer 10 or something. No SQ to speak of. But the install looked great, there was a piece of tinted acrylic where the radio used to be, with nice chrome socket head cap screws in each corner. The display was behind it, with a blue gel, which matched all the ldash ighting in my truck. Wish I still had pictures of it. I was too poor to own a camera at the time.. But I had a bitchin system with tunes for days.


----------



## Bkp02

1991 to 2003 

Pioneer KEXM 800 then 900 after 800 was stolen
Alpine EQ/Crossover 3321
Polk Audio Teardrop Tweet/Mids MM2200 x2
Polk Audio 6.5 Mids MM6510 x2
Sealed Woofer MM Audio Godfather 10in x2
3 'Coustic 190's to 3 PPI 100 Sedona's after the 190's were stolen.
No Caps...No Extra Batt's.
Fried new car Batteries in 8 to 10 months and made the headlights dance at times.
Rattled the piss out of truck in the second car it made it into but when it was in my Chevy Eurosport it was the best thing I had ever heard at the time.

Almost forgot.... Pioneer CDMX-50 Six CD Changer


----------



## DonH

Some real nice stuff in here!!


----------



## DonH

I had nothing 10 years ago... I was 12


----------



## customtronic

kenn_chan said:


> I always liked the JL W6's back then. Clif Designs that brings back some memories also


Thanks! I held onto that gear for a long time. It was the first good quality equipment I ever bought. I'm 44 and started working in car audio in April 1991. 21 years later and I'm still in the industry. I love it and will be involved until I retire as an old man.


----------



## nickpsd

10 years ago I was messing around with Arc Audio and JL Audio W3's and W6's


----------



## Ohsolos10

Clarion drx9375
Audiocontrol epic 150
Audiocontron 4xs
Audiocontrol overdrive
USAmps VLX400
2 treo csx 15.22
CDT 3 way comp set 
jvc 4 channel
4 optima yellow tops
in an extended cab 97 s10 
Miss it all : (


----------



## Ohsolos10

About 15 years ago i had 
12 orion 12" xtr dvc 
but switched to
8 Orion xtr 15 dvc's
Orion 225 hcca
Clarion drx9375
mtx 3 way crossover
orion mids and highs 
coustic 4 channel


----------



## joshchrans

1993 ford ranger (1st system)

Alpine cd player
Alpine 3522
Alpine 3527s
MB Quart 6.5"
x2 1st gen round solo 8's

1997 ford probe

Alpine cd player
PPI FRX456
PPI DEQ230
PPI A404
PPI A600
Kicker RS5.2
Kicker C15a4

1995 Honda Accord

Alpine cd player
x2 Xtant 3300
Boston 6.43 fronts
Boston 6.4 rears
x2 Boston 12.4LF


----------



## chithead

2003 Dodge Ram
Stock head unit
Rockford Fosgate 6x9's
Rockford Fosgate 5 1/4's
Rockford Fosgate HE2 10"
Rockford Fosgate Punch 401S


----------



## fhlh002

2003 Dodge Ram
HU: Alpine 9813
Amps: Directed 750 and Directed 600
Front: CDT Braxial) 
Rear: 5 1/4" cdt coax 
Sub: Image Dynamics IDQ 12 v1


----------



## RNBRAD

Same as below cept I had the EPX2 in place of the DQXS. I'm still jammin to 90% OS in a single cab 1989 Chevy truck.


----------



## 1996blackmax

Another Maxima
Alpine CDA-7949, PXA-H600, CHA-S624
Kicker Resolution Components
Polk Audio Mobile Monitor Components
Kicker Solobaric S-12d (last round Solobaric)
Kicker ZX460, Kicker ZR360

Funny thing is I went back to the same HU, changer, & processor combo. Also, all that gear was from the 90's.


----------



## 07azhhr

Pioneer HU but can't remember model.
Infinity Kappa 6.5 comps up front
Infinity 5x7 coax for rear fill (had never tried no rear fill at that point)
Rockford Power 600a4 for f and r
Rockford Power 800a4 for the subs
JL 12w3 x 2 subs


----------



## Aquila76

The car has changed, but the gear is the same in my new(er) car:
1996 Pontiac Grand Am
Alpine CDA-9855 head unit
Alpine MRD-F752 4.1 Channel Amp
4 x JL Audio XR525CS component sets
2 x JL Audio 12w6 Subs in a custom sealed box


----------



## sqninja

Eclipse ECD-416
Boston Acoustics PRO 5.5
Boston Acoustics 12.5 (2x)
McIntosh MC443
McIntosh MC425 (2x)


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Alpine deck
planet audio 4x6 plate speakers
power acoustik fire & ice 820
Kicker 15" XPL
clarion apa 1430
fultron tweeters


----------



## ZombieHunter85

I changed my system alot 
at one point
Blaupunkt Casablanca
2 orion xtr pro 12's
memphis pr1000 mono
and I think the same mids and highs mentioned above


----------



## SHOToonz

I had a Sony Discman with some cheap over-the-ear Koss headphones I picked up at the shoppette in Kuwait. I later shredded the headphones and wired one into the left side of my Combat Vehicle Crewmember headset so I could still rock out and drive the Bradley.


----------



## Bigds2012TT

2002 Honda accord V6 coupe
Alpine HU
JL e4300
JL 500/1
Kicker L7 12"
Focal 6.5 165KP components
Mb Quart Fta 169 6x9's


----------



## Bonehead Customs

1995 Dodge Intrepid
Sony Mobile ES CDX-C90
Kenwood 5.25" components front/ no rear fill
Kenwood amps (can't remember models)
2 -Lanzar LP DVC 15's (way underpowered lol)


----------



## jimthecarguy78

Ford Bronco II
Eclipse 5303
2 sets of Rockford 6 1/2 commponents
mtx 225 ho running 2 ohm stereo to the fronts
mtx 225 ho running 1 ohm mono to subs
8 12" Rockford xlc's


----------



## beef316

02 vw jetta gls vr6
Pioneer p1r
Soundstream OG Davinci
Focal Utopia 5w2 7w2 tn 51
Oz Audio Power Matrix 15

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timzewski

Eclipse 5303r
Phoenix Gold ZX350
Phoenix Gold ZX500
MB Quart 6.5 Mid Series
JL Audio (2) 8W6


----------



## NA$TY-TA

1998 Pontiac Trans Am

Eclipse 55090
Eclipse 7211 screen
Moved HVAC to glovebox. 
Eclipse Dolby 5.1 processor. Fiber optic between 090 and 5.1 processor
Diamond Hex 4" component sets in the dash. Left, center, right. 
Dynaudio 5 1/4's sealed in doors
Eclipse 33240 for fronts 
Eclipse 55wX2 bridged for center channel
3 eclipse 33230
3 eclipse Aluminum 12's





































I miss that setup and car.


----------



## rton20s

Since I took a stroll down memory lane today, I thought I would post my old system up. 

1999 Dodge Dakota R/T

Originally...
2x Rockford Fosgate XLC 10s in an MTX Thunderform enclosure
Rockford Fosgate Punch 360a2

RF was the go to brand around here if you couldn't afford JL. I couldn't. It made the truck go "boom", so I was happy. 

Then Diamond Audio got introduced to the central valley...
Panasonic Head Unit (DF602U maybe?) from a roommate who owed me money
Diamond Audio M361 components in the doors and M361i coaxes in the "Club Cab"
Rockford Fosgate Punch 250a2 to power the components, again from the roommate who owed me money
Rockford Fosgate XLCs got swapped for a pair of Diamond Audio TM3 10s, still in the Thunderform enclosure
Rockford Fosgate Punch 360a2 stuck around for sub duty. 

I remember drooling over the TDX and D6 stuff back then. And those amps from Diamond and Xtant were something to lust after, since the PPI stuff was starting to disappear around here. 

I still have all that stuff installed in the truck. Unfortunately, the truck has been sitting (currently in a friend's back yard) for almost 10 years.


----------



## aaron7

Pics of back yard truck system! haha


----------



## rton20s

aaron7 said:


> Pics of back yard truck system! haha


Sigh... that would mean having to go look at the truck. I don't want to get that depressed. 


This is about what the truck looked like when I parked it, except it had been back-halved and bagged. And yes, those are 20" Intro billet wheels.


----------



## tijuana_no

I still have the same stuff .


----------



## g3gtsboy

1992 Toyota 4x4 pickup
HU: Clarion HXD10
Amps: Precision Power PC4800
Front: /a/d/s/ 346is 
Sub: 2 x Image Dynamics IDQ 10 v2

2003 Mitsubishi Eclipse GTS
HU: Clarion DXZ945MP
Front: OEM
Rear: OEM
Zex nitrous kit (100shot)


----------



## Nothingface5384

I was Still in High School depending on month that year LOL

so my system was an Iriver cd/mp3 player while riding ither my 20inch bmx or my 24inch 15 speed MB

or my Iriver with a cassette adapter to plug into peoples rides lol


----------



## Fatmouse

If I answer strictly on that time of 10 years ago. I had a unique system that gave me 3 first place and 2 second place trophies in the Sound Q class 0 to 50 watt class. I had a 98 Volvo S-70 T-5. I used the Factory head unit, an 816-sc which was made by Panasonic. It put out a very clean 2.2Mv. to a Din to Rca cable that I made (back then you couldn't buy one). and combined front and rear to just give me left and right 2 channel. I fed those 2 channels to a Rockford Fosgate Punch 30 amp. The birth certificate showed this amp to actually put out 46 watts per channel @ 4 Ohm's. It powered 8 speakers 6 Dynaudio main drivers and 2 Rockford subs. That was probably the most fun system I have had in a long time. mostly because I was winning shows with it. people would look in trying to figure out how I was competing with a factory head unit and that little amp and winning. I spent almost 5 months build the right crossovers and putting in sound deadener. I wasn't that loud (126.9 Db. was the best I got out of it) but the box was build right and the cables were good, and the sound gods smiled on that install, and it all worked and never quit. I chose the drivers carefully to get low power high Ohm drivers, and did a solid install, not the prettiest but just a really solid good install. That is the system I had 10 years ago.


----------



## JayinMI

1997 Plymouth Neon ACR coupe:

HU: Pioneer Premier DEX-P88 (stolen, then replaced with a DEH-P7400 something like that. Had the "dual face" setup and was crap).

EQ: Pioneer DEQ-9200

(3) Audiocontrol Overdrive's

Amps: MTX 4300x, 2150x, <-- mounted in custom rebuilt back seat
MTX 4202, <---on a rack in spare tire well with EQ brain and
Overdrives.

Front speakers: 5.25" Kicker Resolution mids (in custom kicks), ND25a tweeters (factory dash locations), run active.
Front "sub": Kicker C6.5d in custom fiberglass enclosure behind the glovebox (since the car didn't have A/C, there was some open space there.)
Subs: 3 Kicker F10c's IB on rear deck.

I really only miss the mids and tweets. The 4300x and 2150x were very good amps. I ran the 2150x at 2.6ohms, mono bridged. Only cut out once in 98 degree heat while stuck in traffic for a chemical spill.

Jay


----------



## greybush

1995 Mustang GT Convertible

Alpine CDA-7998

Alpine MRV-F540 V12 4 Channel
80 X 4 RMS @ 4OHM

POLK MM465 Components Upfront
Polk MM465 mid basses in the stock mach 460 speaker enclosures

Alpine MRD-M500
500 x 1 RMS @ 2OHM

2 10" SWR-1021D subwoofers


I still have the 7998 and have been using it since the day I got it 10 years ago. I love that deck, tons of different setups since I got it and it was the one thing that stayed constant every time I changed equipment. Finally just replaced it with the 80prs about 2 weeks ago. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bluliner

10 years from the start of the thread;

1996 Thunderbird
Eclipse 55040
Eclipse components & point source rear fill
Some Eclipse premium amp for the interior speakers (replaced old Fosgate 240.4)
Eclipse 34230 big dual mono monster for subs (replaced old Fosgate 500.2)
Fosgate HX2's (Eclipse aluminum subs were hard to come by & I settled)
Audio Control 24XS & EQL
Really neat Alpine sub volume control that I miss dearly
Experimented with center channels, including that Alpine DIN thing, and an old ESP-2. 

...

10 years from today

1994 Mustang Cobra
Alpine IVAD-900 or Eclipse CD3422...can't remember when I switched
a/d/s 345is components
Alumapro 10" IB woofers (first of their kind)
Xtant 4180c, 2100c, P500 quasi-parametric EQ thing (f'n awesome). I may have had the 3300c installed, I had a merry-go-round of Xtant stuff at the time.


----------



## BaasTurbo

Bump for a great thread!

10 years ago:

Alfa Romeo 33 (1.7 8v)
- either a Sony MD headunit or a Kenwood MASK CD HU
- Helix P206 mids and Magnat Xtrema tweeters (which blew, subsequently replaced with Dynaudio MD100) on the Magnat crossovers
- In order of appearance: Dynaudio 30w100 with Variovent / Lanzar DC12d ported / two Adire Tempests sealed
- SS Reference Class A 3.0 and 6.0, RF Power 250m² that caught fire immediately after powering up, replaced with a Genesis Dual Mono and an SPL Dynamics DIG-1450
- Brax Powertrax, Dietz and AIV wiring

Man, do I regret selling those Ref. Class A's.  Dual Tempest setup was killer on the stuff I played all the time back then like Xzibit, Rammstein and RATM. Still have one beat up Tempest, the 30w100 and MD100s, passive crossovers, and headunits. In fact I have like 9 HU's loitering about by now, 9 amps, 18 subs, more speakers than I care for... none of 'em crappy. And still I'm buying new stuff for my daily driver. Glad to know I'm not the only one, reading these fora. :laugh:


----------



## db_Outlaw

1997 Escort
Kenwood MASK CD player
unknown 2-way comps in some fugly kick panels
MBQ midbass
2 JL 12W7
2 Zapco C2k 9.0
1 Zapco C2k 4.0

Car was rear-ended and totaled only months later...RIP


----------



## old school opti

1977 monte carlo
alpine deck
alpine v12 amp cant remember the model
majestic 200 watt 
majestic 3way crossover 
alpine preamp
pioneer 4 way 6x9 
pioneer components
and jl w/0 12's in a spec. box.

did well for what it was miss some of it but not all..


----------



## fcarpio

Acura Integra GS-R
Boston Acoustics Pro Series 6.5 in front
Boston Acoustics Pro Series 5.25 in rear (don't do rear fill anymore)
Nice speakers but the tweeters needed to be tamed.
A pair ob Boston Acoustics Pro series 12" subs.
XTant 604a and 1001a (A series xtants were AWESOME!)
One below top of line alpine CD Player and changer
Alpine in dash EQ, no DSP (as we know them today).
I was running passive.


----------



## Pulse_GTO

In 2001:

1993 VW Passat GLX
Eclipse 5504 Head Unit
Lanzar Optidrive 4150
Lanzar Optidrive 2200
2 12" JL Audio W6 in a sealed box
6.5" MB Quart compoinents in the front
6.5" Alpine speakers in the rear.


----------



## 63flip

This was a few more than 10 yrs ago but here goes the best I can remember

Kenwood 4011s head unit
Pioneer speakers replaced all factory can't remember mdl ran on the head unit
1200 watt Sherwood amp
4 12" Kicker c12a

I spent more on this set up than the 89' Daytona it was in!


----------



## SkizeR

ten years ago i was 11... ****


----------



## Darth SQ

SkizeR said:


> ten years ago i was 11... ****


10 years ago I was 40 so quit ur bitchn. 


If I was 21 again knowing what I know now, I seriously could rule the world. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLLECTOR


----------



## SkizeR

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> 10 years ago I was 40 so quit ur bitchn.
> 
> 
> If I was 21 again knowing what I know now, I seriously could rule the world.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLLECTOR


Share your secrets!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ

2004 Tundra with Seas Performance comps, and 2 PPI a300.2 amps..subs were two ID8's in a prefabbed under seat box.

I think i played around with an ED amp and ED 8's as well.


----------



## MacLeod

In 2003 I had a '02 Dodge Ram Quad Cab. 

- Alpine 9801
- Polk Audio MM6 components with tweeters in the sail panels. 
- MTX Terminator 8 in a custom box under the back seat. 
- Crossfire VR404 50x4 bi-amping the Polks. 
- Crossfire VR302 300x1 powering the sub. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Darth SQ

SkizeR said:


> Share your secrets!
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


Ok, here's a few quick ones.....

1-Learn not to sweat the bull **** life throws at you.

2-Even though you feel like you'll live forever when you're young you won't. DO NOT WASTE TIME!

3-When making life decisions regarding your future, NOTHING is off the table. If moving to Anchorage betters your position in life, you move to Alaska.

4-Establish yourself financially before finding a life partner.

5-Life is easier when you're in control of your own destiny; especially through long term recessions like we're in now. If you own your own company or your own apartment complex, you can't get fired and you can't get evicted; you get to make the rules.

6-Amass wealth quickly. Buy tech stocks with as much disposable income as you can. Preferably a hot company that's just gone public i.e. Apple Cisco Google. Then flip that money and buy commercial real estate which will establish a life long stream of income.

7-If you have the stomach for it, there is no faster and consistent way to accumulate power and wealth than in politics. Get a degree in Poly Sci and start off by running for your local school board.

8-You only get one life and it's too short as it is. Don't compromise on your dreams; find a way to make them happen.


How's that for starters?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ebrit003

1988 Ford Ranger

Eclipse HU (5303r, and then I upgraded to the copper chassis one 5308?)
PPI Pro 650 Amp
PPI Pro 12" Sub
Oz audio separates 5.25/Orion HCCA separates 5.25 in Q-form kicks 

Every thing had it's own amplifier channel!


----------



## 1metal1

Phoenix Gold ZX500V.2
Phoenix Gold Ti600.2
Phoenix Gold Ti 10" subs
JBL Power Series 10" subs
Polk Momo MMC65
Clarion 6X9's
Deck was something Clarion or Pioneer, but don't remember which model(s)


----------



## Richv72

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ok, here's a few quick ones.....
> 
> 1-Learn not to sweat the bull **** life throws at you.
> 
> 2-Even though you feel like you'll live forever when you're young you won't. DO NOT WASTE TIME!
> 
> 3-When making life decisions regarding your future, NOTHING is off the table. If moving to Anchorage betters your position in life, you move to Alaska.
> 
> 4-Establish yourself financially before finding a life partner.
> 
> 5-Life is easier when you're in control of your own destiny; especially through long term recessions like we're in now. If you own your own company or your own apartment complex, you can't get fired and you can't get evicted; you get to make the rules.
> 
> 6-Amass wealth quickly. Buy tech stocks with as much disposable income as you can. Preferably a hot company that's just gone public i.e. Apple Cisco Google. Then flip that money and buy commercial real estate which will establish a life long stream of income.
> 
> 7-If you have the stomach for it, there is no faster and consistent way to accumulate power and wealth than in politics. Get a degree in Poly Sci and start off by running for your local school board.
> 
> 8-You only get one life and it's too short as it is. Don't compromise on your dreams; find a way to make them happen.
> 
> 
> How's that for starters?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Good advice


----------



## Darth SQ

Richv72 said:


> Good advice


Thanks Rich. 
I'd like to add one more to the list.

9-Once you've accomplished most of the above and are now ready to pair up, get a prenup.
Nothing other than a severe health issue can destroy all that you've worked for faster than a bad marriage.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 8675309

Denford 8250
Xtant 500 PEQ
Xtant 604x
CDT HD5 kick
CDT 25 tweeters kick
CDT 25 tweeters apillar
Sub Solution bandpass 4 x 6.5's


----------



## ebrit003

^^^ I have this CDT set in my dining room right now. In 4" and 5" - LOL^^^

I'm going to use one of the sets for rear fill in my Ridgeline; haven't decided which one yet...

Also, going to reuse the crossovers for running an image tweeter up front.


----------



## soundboy

My setup 10 years ago.

Car: 

MB 190E 2.3-16V , 1986 model Black color + 17" Momo Arrow wheels.

Stereo:

Pioneer ODR RS-D2
Pioneer ODR RS-M1
Pioneer ODR RS-P1
Pioneer ODR RS-A2 (x4, in gold/silver chrome version)
Macrom EXT4.0 tweeter + mid-range
Polk Audio DB6500 midwoofer
Peerless Reaolution 10" (x1)


----------



## 2DEEP2

10 years ago I had my install that won the big shows 

4 Xtant 2200ix
2 custom Image Dynamics 15" subs
SEAS W21Ex in the kicks
Focal TLR in the A Pillar
Morel 5.25" rear passives (not powered)
Berhinger DSP 8024
Sony C90 with 4000x

Thank You Mark Richmond! 
You put together an awesome install from Brandon's pole barn.


----------



## haakono

That looks so familiar.. was it ever covered in any car audio magazines? Or have I just seen it elsewhere online?


----------



## Hoptologist

Alpine Head Unit (can't even remember which model)
Alpine Type S 6.5" Coaxials
Alpine Type S 6x9" Rears

And I couldn't imagine my car sounding any better at the time.


----------



## Sleeves

10 year rewind:

2002 VW GTI

Sony MEX-1HD
Diamond Audio Hex 6" component set
Xtant 2200i
(2) Diamond Audio TDX 15's
Xtant 1001dx


----------



## REGULARCAB

Hoptologist said:


> And I couldn't imagine my car sounding any better at the time.


Truer words were never spoken


----------



## diy.phil

10 years = 2 vehicles ago = 4 door sports sedan = ...
Sony ES headunit
Sony XDP digital equalizer/processor (unilink)
Sony unilink switch box
Sony ES 6 disc unilink changer
Sony 10 disc unilink changer
Xtant 3300c 3-channel amp
Soundstream reference 6.5 component speakers
Soundstream small rear-fill center speakers
Soundstream limited edition SPL160 15", sealed box
Monster cap
beautiful diy custom trunk/floor

25 years ago = 4 vehicles ago = radio shack stuff man!! that was a darn big box too!!


----------



## SPLEclipse

Ha! This is a great thread. 10 years ago I was 22.

1995 Mitsubishi Eclipse
Clarion HU and 1/2 DIN EQ (model numbers escape me)
Generic 7" lcd and a Pyle DVD/MP3 player (before this I had an 8" TUBE tv and VCR, lol)
Autotek SX amps
Autotek 7006 EQ
4 Fosgate xlc 12"s sealed in a wall
CDT HD642 3-way biamped in the doors and kicks

That seems about right. I know at some point I went to (2) 15"s vented and JBL components, but it's all kind of a blur.


----------



## 2DEEP2

haakono said:


> That looks so familiar.. was it ever covered in any car audio magazines? Or have I just seen it elsewhere online?


Yes, It was in Car Stereo Review, Max Power and some Japan Mag that I did not even know about.

The previous version with Phoenix Gold amps was on the cover of Car Sound.

Wow, 10 years ago.


----------



## SoundQ SVT

10 years ago I had the exact same product and install I have today in my '98 SVT Contour.

JVC KD-SH77 deck
PPI DEQ230
Xtant X604 (2 of them)
Xtant XIS2.5 point source drivers in the kicks
JL Audio 8IB4 subs in the front doors
Xtant X1244 subs (2) that are never on except for SPL burps during competitions


----------



## Pseudonym

Had my Cherokee then. 

Alpine 9835 which I still use. 
Seas lotus performance mids and tweets
Idmax 10's or a single eD e12a
Tru t4.100 w/ burr brown upgrade
Ppi 2200 bridged to 800 watts for the subs

I'm fairly sure I was at this point 10 years ago but not positive.

Edit: I take it all back. I just noticed my join date and realized I bought all those items on here so this must've been back in the ECA days. In that case...

In my Lincoln Mark VIII

Alpine deck (can't remember the model)
Dyn audio 340 3 way set
Ppi pcx 2125 for the dyns
Ppi pcx 2200 for the sub
Kicker L7 12


----------



## SPLEclipse

SoundQ SVT said:


> 10 years ago I had the exact same product and install I have today in my '98 SVT Contour.


If God himself came down and gave me a system, I would still have probably changed a few things up after a year. I don't know how you do it man, lol. :O


----------



## ripready

I still have my ride from 20 years ago! a 93 Pathfinder and I'm still building the system. It started with:
Sony ES MD Player
Phoenix Gold Line Driver
EQ215
Rane AC23 Crossover
RF Power 650
RF Power 300
Boston 5.4 Pro speakers up front
Boston 4.4 Pro speakers in the back
ADS S8S in the doors
Pair of 10.4 Pro Subs in the back

Then I changed to a CDX-c90 (two of them which promptly blew up - nice deck though)
Planning to install an XES System which hopefully won't blow up
Removed the EQ215 - didn't need equalization after all!
Power 650 replaced with a Zapco Z200C2-SL because the 650 blew all the capacitors up and then the Zapco got stolen
Replaced with 3x Butler Audio 275 after Power 300 removal
Replaced one of the Butler Audio 275 with a Zapco C2k 2.0

Going to remove the Rane AC23 once the XES is in. 

Of course I won't finish this system and will start on my second one for my other car. Going old school when I find my parts (slowly): 334PX in front, RS8 in the doors, Tube Driver Blue 275 and 2150 for the front stage with a McIntosh 443 for the subs. Still have to decide on the head unit and the subs I will use and whether or not I will have rear fill.


----------



## diy.phil

SoundQ SVT said:


> 10 years ago I had the exact same product and install I have today in my '98 SVT Contour.
> 
> JVC KD-SH77 deck
> PPI DEQ230
> Xtant X604 (2 of them)
> Xtant XIS2.5 point source drivers in the kicks
> JL Audio 8IB4 subs in the front doors
> Xtant X1244 subs (2) that are never on except for SPL burps during competitions


I just noticed your car's trunk/picture is in the IASCA rule book page 18 :thumbsup: I was just browsing thru it and went... hey I just saw that the other day!!


----------



## SoundQ SVT

diy.phil said:


> I just noticed your car's trunk/picture is in the IASCA rule book page 18 :thumbsup: I was just browsing thru it and went... hey I just saw that the other day!!


Thanks, I didn't know that. Are you referring to the 2013 rule book or is the 2014 rule book out now?


----------



## diy.phil

hey there! it's the 2013 IQC version...
http://iasca.com/download/sq/IQC Rules 2013 full page.pdf


----------



## OldScoolCA

1989 Mustang notchback.
Alpine 7915
Alpine MRV-F401
Custom separates upfront.
ADS 10" sub

Pretty simple, but so was the car.


----------

